# 1941 Excelsior Triple Black !!



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 23, 2016)

so i finally got around to putting this gem together 2 years later.... little rustic but im not complaining
goodyear all weather rubber
cyclelock with key
excelsior badge
rides like a champ


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 23, 2016)

NICE!
ENJOY!


----------



## the tinker (Jul 23, 2016)

Long time no see S.J..  Nice Schwinn. Is your fence still standing?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 23, 2016)

Tinker, the fence is alive and well....the elements have caused the posts to shift a bit so the door rubs when opened......still looks sharp though.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 23, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NICE!
> ENJOY!



Thanks WES,  The key in the lock is a replacement...and it doesnt work very well....when i get home ill send you the number to see if you might have a schwinn stamped key in stock


----------



## Dave K (Jul 27, 2016)

Killer bike!!


----------

